# Sticky  Substrate Articles and FAQ



## Wasserpest

This post contains a compilation of links to helpful threads, FAQs, and articles.

*General discussions*

Substrate Choices Pros/Cons

*Specific substrates*

Mineralized Soil Substrate article
Mineralized Top Soil discussion

Older article about using sand
Soilmaster Select substrate

*Calculators*
Substrate Calculator


----------

